# Brauche Hilfe ( Avatar Aufbruch nach Pandora)



## DragOnBandana (4. Januar 2010)

Hey 

ich arbeite schon ca. nen jahr mit CS4 und hab schon viele Bilder gemacht aber das was ich jetzt vorhab sprengt alles. Da weiß ich auch nicht ob das geht oder wie man das macht.
Viele kennen doch bestimmt den Film Avatar - Aufbruch nach Padora oder kennen wenigstens den Trailer oder die Na'vi. Das Volk das da Lebt.
Jetzt hatte ich mir gedacht ich bearbeite ein Bild wo so ein Avatar, Einwohner (Na'vi) die Gesichtszüge von mir hat. Also quasi ich als Avatar.
Nur habe ich O ahnung wie ich das anstellen soll :/

Wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand rat geben könnte wie das klappt oder wo ich sowas finden kann was mir weiterhilft.
Mtg Tim


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Januar 2010)

Du könntest versuchen dein Gesicht, oder die Züge in eines der vorhandenen Fotos einzuarbeiten. Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob es gutes Bildmaterial gibt. Oder du könntest dich an der kompletten Selbsterstellung versuchen. D. h. du schaust dir die Merkmale der Navi an, dann deine und versucht die in groben Zeichnungen zu kombinieren. Da würde ich mehrere machen und schauen was am besten funktioniert. Dann feinere Zeichnungen, Farbe, Texturen, whatever mit rein usw usf


----------



## Another (5. Januar 2010)

Zeichnen oder direkt als 3d-Modell kommt immer gut - wenn mans kann.

Sollten dir diese Dinge nicht ganz so liegen, würde ich versuchen ein ordentliches Foto eines der Navi zu beschaffen und mittels deinem eigenen Foto ein Compositing in PS zu gestalten. Der Verflüssigen-Filter bietet sich u.a. dafür an. wobei ich beide Fotos, das des Navi u. dein eigenes, durch den Filter desöfteren jagen würde. Hier u. da ggf. noch einzelne Ausschnitte aus den Fotos zu eins wieder zusammenfügen, falls zu viele Details flöten gehn und später die Ebene auf weiches Licht. Dodge&burn leisten die letzten Schritte. Is sicher etwas Handarbeit, aber so sollte es gehn.


----------



## DragOnBandana (5. Januar 2010)

Danke ihr habt mir schon weitergeholfen und ich hab mich endschieden mich an dem bild zu versuchen ^^
nachteil is nur an der version wenn man ein vorhandenes bild und meins ineinanderarbeitet das man nicht so frei arbeiten kann..
bei den anderen versionen kann man seinen gedanken freien lauf lassen ^^ nur mit 3d kenn ich mich nicht so gut aus. hab schonmal mit gearbeitet aber nur als ich für CSS paar models erstellt habe ^^
beim selber zeichnen wüsste ich nicht ob ich das so realistisch hinbekommen würde :/

ich frag mich wie die das immer in den filmen so gut hinbekommen ^^


----------



## Alexander Groß (5. Januar 2010)

DragOnBandana hat gesagt.:


> ich frag mich wie die das immer in den filmen so gut hinbekommen ^^



Mit viel Talent und einem Chef der Druck macht. 


Alex


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. Januar 2010)

Bitteschön:


----------



## Svenibus (11. August 2010)

Hallo DragonBanda

Wo ist das Problem. 
Wenn das Projekt, dich als Avatar umzuwandeln alles sprengt, was du bis jetzt gemacht hast, stell ich mir die Frage, ob du überhaupt Ahnung hast, was CS4 ist. Ich geh mal davon aus, das es das erste Photoshop ist, mitwelchem du ein Jahr rumgetüftelt hast und dir jetzt die Frage kommt: " Wozu dienen wohl alle Befehle? "

Dein Bild in das des Avatars einzubetten ist einer der einfachsten Sachen, das Anpassen bedarf ein wenig feingefühl und Geschmack.

Zuerst die Grundbasis von Photoshop lernen (die Version spielt keine grosse Rolle), dann wird es sich lohnen und auch riesen Spass machen, einen Avatar mit allen Raffinessen  zu erstellen.

Tutorials sind gut für die Grundbasis, sie zeigen wie man es machen könnte, aber für den Individuellen Gebrauch meist ungeeignet.

Versuche an Originalarbeiten zu kommen. Oft gibt es Sendungen, die Erklären wie was gemacht wurde. (Sind auch im Netz findbar).

Einen Tipp für dein Vorhaben:
1. Denke an die Proportionen. 
2. Farben und Reflektionen
3. Echtheit des Bildes bewahren. 
4. Weniger ist mehr.

Die 4 Punkte werden meistens nicht beachtet oder nur fehlerhaft angewendet. 

Viel Glück und Mut.

svenibus

Ps

Wirst du dein Kunstwerk Posten**** Oder hast du schon aufgegeben**** (ich hoffe nicht das "oder". Wäre schade, wenn)


----------

